# Servus



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

Sersle, bin der Jeffrey aus Österreich und freue mich auf die weitere Zeit hier :-D


----------



## Rolli (10 Juni 2021)

Dann mal Willkommen auf CB


----------



## DR_FIKA (10 Juni 2021)

:thumbup:Ciao


----------



## General (11 Juni 2021)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

